# Lowrance



## EYE m IN (Jan 8, 2019)

Was wondering if someone has lowrance gen3 carbon I’m wanting to buy one wanted to get some feedback about it thanks


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

What kind of feed back are you looking for? I own several and also own Lives. If you are getting Carbon at good used price they are very good units, if price is anywhere close to new go with the Live, hands down a big improvement and worth the extra money.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

One quick note, the gen 3 and the carbon are different units.


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

Gradyfish said:


> What kind of feed back are you looking for? I own several and also own Lives. If you are getting Carbon at good used price they are very good units, if price is anywhere close to new go with the Live, hands down a big improvement and worth the extra money.


What Grady said
X2


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I use 2 Gen 3 units on my boat. One 9" Carbon and a reg Gen 3. If you didn't know the difference looking at the screen appears the same. The Carbon is a dual processor and a bit faster. I'd be looking at the "Live" unless your getting a great price on the Carbon. I'm not a fan of hanging transducers all over the boat where they were not designed to go (Live). The Carbon is an awesome unit, I'd like a 12".


----------

